# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Xenobot

## Airicist

Xenobot on Wikipedia

Michael Levine

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Xenobot, an Eerie New Kind of Programmable Organism"
Researchers hope the living robots, made up of masses of cells working in coordination, can help unlock the mysteries of cellular communication.

by Matt Simon
January 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Not bot, not beast: scientists create first ever living, programmable organism"
The groundbreaking Xenobots were created by a team from Tufts University and the University of Vermont. 

by Simon Coghlan, Kobi Leins
January 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Xenobot, the world’s first-ever "living" robot

Feb 3, 2020




> Measuring less than a millimeter wide, these micro-machines are programmable lifeforms that researchers from the University of Vermont and Tufts University believe could one day help clean microplastics from our oceans or even repair organs inside our bodies. 
> 
> But what exactly is a “living” robot?! And should we expect to see them whizzing through our bloodstreams any time soon?  
> 
> By pairing stem cells harvested from the embryos of the African Clawed frog with a sophisticated computer algorithm, researchers generated a blueprint design that allowed the team to build the brand new form of life known as xenobots. 
> 
> If scaled up, xenobots could be used for regenerative medicine like repairing organs or growing body parts for transplant from the ground up. They could be created using a patient’s own cells, then inserted into their bloodstream and programmed to clear the plaque from clogged arteries or to detect cancer. 
> 
> And the xenobot’s applications aren’t just limited to the medical field. The team also envisions assigning individual tasks to a swarm of xenobots so they can collect microplastics from the ocean or search for and collect radioactive contaminants. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the Xenobots, Virtual Creatures Brought to Life"
Computer scientists and biologists have teamed up to make a new class of living robotics that challenge the boundary between digital and biological.

by Joshua Sokol
April 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Is it a robot, is it a machine, is it an animal?’: The programable organisms coming to life"
There’s a bit of Frankenstein about xenobots, organisms created and programmed by roboticists from the cells of a frog, writes Joshua Sokol. But the uses may change the world we live in; from cleaning up plastics in the sea to targeting cancerous tumours

May 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Xenobot Future Is Coming—Start Planning Now"
We're on the cusp of being able to program biological systems like we program computers. That raises some thorny questions.

by Amy Webb
November 4, 2020

----------

